# first appointment at caru ivf wales



## wsuziewms (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all
Me and Dh have our first appointment at caru ivf wales this thursady 13/03/08. I am really nervous . What should I expect on that day ? Does anyone know if there is a waiting list for private treatment ? I know I have locked tubes so IVF is our only option.
suz x


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

I have just had icsi treatment at ivf wales [private]. Once we had the blood tests and scans etc and was told that it would have to be icsi, we then went to an open evening and started treatment about a month later. I was amazed how quick it was after the open evening considering the wait to just get to the consultation stage.
The staff were great and put you at ease. Our 1st treatment did not work and we are no waiting for our NHS turn!

Lisa


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Suz, how did you get off on your 1st appt?  When will your tx start?

Lisa, sorry about your BFN, when will your NHS go be?  BTW, I'm from Bridgend too


----------



## wsuziewms (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi guys 
Just a quick update. I got a natural bfp the week b4 going for the information eve and after paying my £150 consultation fee. We were so shocked but seem the lap opened something up. I am now 28 + days pregnant whooo. 
Good luck all.
suz x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow well done

miracles do happen


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

I'm back on the site after a few months waiting to lose weight.  I've got 1lb to go and I can go in for my next lot of ICSI.  I'm excited but nervous too, i'm just praying for a positive result.

Lisa


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi lisa

dont know if your aware ivf wales has its own board, pop on over we are a very friendly lot and there have been quite a few new girls starting recently.. hope to see you there, good luck with your tx x


----------

